# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Пропадают базы в окне запуска 1С 8.2

## Solar Ma

Доброго дня. 
Образовалась такая проблема, *в течении дня периодически при запуске 1С 8.2 пропадает весь список информационных баз. Он просто пустой.
Сами базы целы.* 
Не вижу путей решения, может быть кто нибудь сталкивался? 
Будьте добры, подскажите.

----------


## Student20

Если актуально, то:
Можно вручную очистить кэш, т.е. удалить папки на сохранённые параметры баз. Пример пути:
C:/Documents and Settings/User/Application Data/1C/1Cv82

Подробнее любой поисковик с ключевыми словами Documents and Settings/User/Application Data/1C/

----------

